# 9 BAD DIABETES PHOTOS



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2020)

Haha! These are great  Marketing departments clearly never speak to anyone outside their department  

Let’s face it – there’s a lot of bad diabetes information on the internet. Diabetes stock photography seems to be an especially cringe-worthy corner. Enjoy these 9 images that made us say “WTF.” We don’t know who thought these were a good idea. Next time, ask a person with diabetes!

https://beyondtype1.org/bad-diabetes-photos/


----------



## Northerner (Jan 30, 2020)

Not diabetes-related, but definitely from the same marketing group!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Feb 2, 2020)

Have you seen one of a woman holding a soldering iron like a pen?


----------



## MikeTurin (Feb 5, 2020)

https://t1.thpservices.com/previewimage/gallil/ff79da468148e21ac6c965f32d1e45d2/esy-044069114.jpg





Ok, you drink juice and get an higher glucose reading, but I think you put a stethoscope on an orange you'll ruin both the fruit and the instrument.


----------

